# Second batch today...Spearmint/Lavender Pics Added



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is the second batch today.  It is Spearmint/Lavender.  I cut up lavender bars into 1" X 3" mini logs and embedded then in a base scented with spearmint FO.  Confetti on top.







Cut pics;
Spearmint/Lavender









Part of the mad man's soap work shop;





Paul


----------



## IanT (Apr 12, 2008)

Cooooool. so are those little mini bars pushed down all the way...like the confetti on top  does one piece go through the whole soap or is it just a 'sprinkle' on top of it??

looks cool!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ian, those are shavings and chopped up confetti on top.  The mini bars are down inside the log.  I'll cut in the morning and show cut pics.  Should turn out really cool.

Paul


----------



## IanT (Apr 12, 2008)

mmm its like mint chocolate chip 

I love mint chocolate chip lol


----------



## buffalosnowgirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Those look terrific!! Great job!


----------



## Laurie (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, those are fantastic, and thanks for sharing the pics.

I can never say enough how much I love pictures.


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ooh, I like those!  They look nice!  I wanna reach through and grab me a bar! :wink:


----------



## IanT (Apr 14, 2008)

ooooh I like them paul they look gooood


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 15, 2008)

I want to take a bite out of those!  Great looking soap Paul!

Joanne


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Very cool bars of soap.  I had to giggle, when looking at your photos and seeing your ingredients I was like "yep, there is the coco. oil, that looks like a bottle of fragrance from Paige!"  lol.  k


----------



## thenaturalway (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks like mint chocolate chip.  Looking good.


----------



## Annmarie0407 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Bottles*

Paul

I am a newbie......

This may be a dumb question...but since I am new to soapmaking....I guess its ok to ask....What do you use the Crisco for? Also, where do you get your big brown glass bottles of oils?

Annmarie


----------



## Simply Divine Soap (Jul 9, 2008)

VERY NICE! SO were do YOU get your eos & fos?


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 9, 2008)

That does look like mint chocolate pistachio ice cream cake slices!! LOL I think I need something sweet now!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Bottles*



			
				Annmarie0407 said:
			
		

> Paul
> 
> I am a newbie......
> 
> ...



I buy the Crisco in 6 pound cans at Sams.  I use it in my veggie recipe for soap.  A better deal is the 50 pound blocks of Bakers & Chief's hydrogenated soybean oil for $45.00.

The brown bottles are FO's from certain vendors.  Some ship in plastic, the better companies ship in amber glass jars.  One company I buy from ships in aluminum containers. :wink: 

Thanks for the compliments.  

Paul


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 9, 2008)

Simply Divine Soap said:
			
		

> VERY NICE! SO were do YOU get your eos & fos?



I buy from 5 vendors mainly.  I no certain order;

1.  Soapsupplies.net  (Paige Sasser)
2.  Tony's 
3.  Wholesale Supplies Plus
4.  Natures Garden
5.  Tradewinds Fragrance Company


----------



## Annmarie0407 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok Paul....This is the newbie...again......

Any suggestions on where I can go buy inexpensive olive oil and coconut oil?  


PS....your soaps look awesome
Annmarie


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 11, 2008)

Annmarie0407 said:
			
		

> Ok Paul....This is the newbie...again......
> 
> Any suggestions on where I can go buy inexpensive olive oil and coconut oil?
> 
> ...



To save shipping, I buy my coconut oil from Wal-Mart and my olive oil from Sams.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah looking at the pics we "can't" tell ya shop at wally world    :roll: 

I love your soaps!  They make me so jealous!


----------

